# QP M25



## camie (2/10/19)

hi guys just want to know is the m25 worth the money just thinking of upgrading 
currently runing a blitzen RTA or what other take would be in simair comparison to the M25 ?
reload RTA maybe ?


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/10/19)

camie said:


> hi guys just want to know is the m25 worth the money just thinking of upgrading
> currently runing a blitzen RTA or what other take would be in simair comparison to the M25 ?
> reload RTA maybe ?



Yes both are worth the money.

The Reload RTA is widely regarded as the most flavorful dual coil out there and in 2.5 years nothing has come close to dethroning it besides the M25. The reason the Reload beats the M25 in my opinion is flavor is slightly more concentrated(Thus better). Airflow on the Reload is more restricted. The M25 guzzles down juice(That is an understatement) a lot faster than the Reload too.

Put some exotic coils in either one of those RTAs to really get the flavor popping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## camie (2/10/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Yes both are worth the money.
> 
> The Reload RTA is widely regarded as the most flavorful dual coil out there and in 2.5 years nothing has come close to dethroning it besides the M25. The reason the Reload beats the M25 in my opinion is flavor is slightly more concentrated(Thus better). Airflow on the Reload is more restricted. The M25 guzzles down juice(That is an understatement) a lot faster than the Reload too.
> 
> Put some exotic coils in either one of those RTAs to really get the flavor popping.


thanks for your input i appropriate it you have cleared my toughs on the comparison between the two

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kylef901 (3/10/19)

I was stuck with making the same decision. Ended up purchasing the reload last weekend. This video helped me with my decision even though the fatality actually looked great on my mod.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/19)

A cheaper and excellent alternative would be the BEEST. I’d put it at the same level as the Reload.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## camie (3/10/19)

Grand Guru said:


> A cheaper and excellent alternative would be the BEEST. I’d put it at the same level as the Reload.


oh i had the tauren beest flavor was good but was abit to restrictive for my liking but thanks anyway man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylef901 (3/10/19)

camie said:


> oh i had the tauren beest flavor was good but was abit to restrictive for my liking but thanks anyway man


If you don’t like restricted then Fatality is probably the better option for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

